# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > STEROID PROFILES >  Anabolic Review Profile: Cytomel (T3 - Liothyrine Sodium)

## Property of Steroid.com

Click Drug Name to View Profile: Cytomel (T3)

----------


## reagan

aprox how many sqirts of T3 is a ML, how many squirts are recommended/day

----------


## Blown_SC

> aprox how many sqirts of T3 is a ML, how many squirts are recommended/day


Depends on how the liquid t3 is dosed... some are 100mcg/mL. some are not. Some squirts are 20mcg, some are not.... make sure you read the labels. Dosage is dependant on the individuals, and his/her goals.

----------


## Tedbear981

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=200232 Posted this in another forum but no one responded, maybe hooker or a vet will see it here

----------


## system admin

.......

----------

